# Swimming Pool Advice Needed Please..



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We sacked our Spanish gardener as he was extremely idle and our gardens were beginning to look like the Tropical House at Kew. 
Our replacement starts work this week but our pool hasn't been cleaned or treated since Idle Spaniard did it faint-heartedly two weeks ago.
Result: it's taken on a greenish hue with slippery slime on the bottom and walls.
It looks too horrible to swim in......and it's so hot.....
We've discovered also that the brushes and suction hose thingy he used is broken.
Is it possible to bring the pool back to its usual clear, sparkling condition by merely adding the right chemicals, and if so, what are they?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We sacked our Spanish gardener as he was extremely idle and our gardens were beginning to look like the Tropical House at Kew.
> Our replacement starts work this week but our pool hasn't been cleaned or treated since Idle Spaniard did it faint-heartedly two weeks ago.
> Result: it's taken on a greenish hue with slippery slime on the bottom and walls.
> It looks too horrible to swim in......and it's so hot.....
> ...


Jojo asked the same few weeks ago - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/83624-pool-advice.html


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We sacked our Spanish gardener as he was extremely idle and our gardens were beginning to look like the Tropical House at Kew.
> Our replacement starts work this week but our pool hasn't been cleaned or treated since Idle Spaniard did it faint-heartedly two weeks ago.
> Result: it's taken on a greenish hue with slippery slime on the bottom and walls.
> It looks too horrible to swim in......and it's so hot.....
> ...


Beachcomber's your man for this...give him a PM. He is numero uno with pools!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> Beachcomber's your man for this...give him a PM. He is numero uno with pools!!!


Thanks, much appreciated...you too, Xabia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure I like the idea of hydrochloric acid...but Pool Shock sounds good.
Will try.
Watch photo album to see if my hair goes green...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nowt wrong with hydrochloric acid - thats all Ph- is! I would recommend a bottle of agua fuerte in this afternoon, some shock from mercadonna when the sun goes down and then the [ump on over night. It'll be sparkling by the morning. 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Nowt wrong with hydrochloric acid - thats all Ph- is! I would recommend a bottle of agua fuerte in this afternoon, some shock from mercadonna when the sun goes down and then the [ump on over night. It'll be sparkling by the morning.
> 
> Jo xxx


As I know you to be an immensely practical woman with much common sense......I shall take your advice.

But I will curse you if my newly (and costly) dyed hair goes green:boxing:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As I know you to be an immensely practical woman with much common sense......I shall take your advice.
> 
> But I will curse you if my newly (and costly) dyed hair goes green:boxing:


it won't - as long as you leave the pump running & don't swim for 24 hours - we use to just leave it overnight - but if you're worried..........

of course, you just have to check the ph levels before you jump in....


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

we are pretty close to actually being able to use ours now but the PH is very high - any ideas on how to get it down? The chlorine is a little high too. Pool no longer dirty. Have used some 'PH Minus' yesterday but no change overnight


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

The sun should get rid of excess chlorine, if you have any tablets in skimmer basket remove them and check chlorine level again tomorrow. You can use some more PH- to get the ph a bit lower but this should get better again once the sun has been on it for a while and chlorine level improves


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As I know you to be an immensely practical woman with much common sense......I shall take your advice.
> 
> But I will curse you if my newly (and costly) dyed hair goes green:boxing:


Tomato ketchup - the cheap stuff from Mercadona!!! Excellent for green hair - seriously!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

None of these problems are difficult to resolve. Go to a good pool shopand ask for rapid action anti algal product, plus a high concentration chlorine product, normal pH product and floculunt pads (sadly they look like san towels) and you just drop one in each of your skimmers. But it is the anti algla product which is most important. Also check your pump and filter system are all working ok and there is no high pressure in the pump. There is another floc product you should buy which goes into the pump filter. But a good pool shop should be able to advise and only let you buy what you really need. Your pool should be back to normal within two weeks and probably quicker than that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> None of these problems are difficult to resolve. Go to a good pool shopand ask for rapid action anti algal product, plus a high concentration chlorine product, normal pH product and floculunt pads (sadly they look like san towels) and you just drop one in each of your skimmers. But it is the anti algla product which is most important. Also check your pump and filter system are all working ok and there is no high pressure in the pump. There is another floc product you should buy which goes into the pump filter. But a good pool shop should be able to advise and only let you buy what you really need. Your pool should be back to normal within two weeks and probably quicker than that.



I decided to call in a man who knows....
But only to get the pool back in good condition then I'll take yours and the other advice I've been given.
Thank you all...what a great Forum


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pool cleaning guys just came and hey presto.....we can swim later tonight but only for ten minutes or so...
They were really good, charged 40 euros with chemicals and will come back next week to explain to our new gardener/pool man what to do to keep the pool in order.
I would recommend them, they operate from Benalmadena to Marbella so if anyone is interested please pm me for details. They also do garden maintenance, cut palms etc.


----------

